# Wow!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hunted a pond that a local business in my area has and they love me for killing geese for them, and the birds are just plain dumb. my buddy scouted it out last nite while i was up north and said they was on it at 5pm, we set up at 530am not noing it was a day roost, we hadnt seen a bird and i was thinking that my buddy was off his rocker saying there was birds there, at 930 they started pouring in! Now we no its a day roost


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Im getting sick of your pictures 

How many bands so far?

And you must be eating a lot of goose......


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I don't mind the pictures, it reminds what geese look like. Nice job on the birds.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

No bands yet, O ya we got plenty of goose meat most of its been grounded up for jerky and we ate a ton on the grill already.


----------



## dixiesdad (Sep 3, 2010)

i hate you guys. i cant get permission to hunt a single place around here and the parks dont open until october 15th. In all reality congrats guys if you want to make your pile bigger let me know and i'll be glad to meet you guys wherever you want if i can be in a picture like this one. keep callin em in and knock em down.


----------

